# Grumbling



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

So I've noticed since we got our pup that he grumbles or groans when he falling asleep.  He'll randomly grumble or groan through out the night and it's not a health issue (clean bill of health from the vet). Does your pup grumble or groan? I kinda think it's weird my husbands old family border collie/aussie shep mix didn't do this at all haha.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Zeke has always grunted and groaned. I joke that he's acted and sounded like an old man since he was a pup 

Berlin will seam to "dream", he often 'twitches' in his sleep and grunts


----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

Grizzly has been "grunting" since I went to see him at 3 weeks old. He is almost a year now, and I think it is pretty cute when he does it. When we went to see him at 3 weeks we gave him the nickname " Grunty" before we figured out his real name!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dexter does the same thing. Pick him up, he grumbles. Falling asleep he grumbles, stretching he grumbles, other dogs walk by and wake him up, he grumbles. He's grumbling right now as I type this and no one is bothering him in his sleep...lol...his nickname is Grumpy.


----------



## SCSSH (Jan 24, 2013)

My Spinone does this. We call him the grouchy old man because he grumbles and groans and makes a sound that is very growl like but from him is just..his voice. He scratches his ears - and does it. He turns and turns to lay down..and does it. He comes to you for pets and does it. After 7 years the whole family and other dogs just ignore him now. I have also noticed he growls and grumbles in his sleep, showing me that it truly is just his way of communicating. So far none of my other dogs, or the new GSD puppy have learned to vocalize like he does.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Woolf grumbles when he is settling down or getting bored. The grumbles sound more like a cow mooing.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes.
Hans sounds like Lurch from The Addams Family.


----------

